# Black Myrtle slabs



## GS-76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Check these out. 1” x24” x 9’ plus a couple inches.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what is the board foot price of something like the one you are standing next to? I just watched a video where a guy used something like that and 'slightly' overpaid for it in my opinion


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Right good looking lumber there! Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Two feathers, i paid next to nothing for them. But will not reveal what i paid. It was in my favor is all i will divulge.


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Myrtle is the most expensive hardwood/ softwood/ evergreen in the U.S. I’ve seen it go for $189.00 bdft and as low as $5.00 bdff.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

Wasn't asking your price. Was asking going rates in your area. The fellow was in the 185 range. I can't pay that much for a finished desk much less for the board foot to total close to 4000 for a desktop.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 13, 2021)

It is awfully purdy though...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 13, 2021)

Purdy wood there!


----------



## trc65 (Nov 13, 2021)

Real purdy! Got any plans for it?


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 13, 2021)

Yep, some are going to be benches to match the big Black Myrtle table i am building. The rest will will ho into entryway tables or coffee tables. Book cases etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2021)

Beauties!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 15, 2021)

Man, those are nice - real nice!! They have everything, and they may have more if I look close enough!


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2021)

Don't know where or how you came by those but they're some special boards right there. I think one or two would just fit into my little truck. When would it be convenient for me to stop by and remove that clutter from your shop wall?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 28, 2021)

I will be home on the 21 of Dec. i will contact you then . I am in Wa helping my Dad recover from a medical issue. Gary


----------

